# tubal vaginostomy



## leanneshelton@uabmc.edu (May 30, 2014)

Hey! I need a CPT code for a tubal vaginostomy. Any suggestions?


----------



## kreid10 (May 30, 2014)

Do you mean vaginotomy? I'm not finding vaginostomy anywhere as a medical term. If so I believe 57000 or 57010 would work, but I don't see how that procedure relates to 'tubal'. My boss is an OBGYN and has never heard of this procedure. Says by medical terminology it would mean creating an opening to access the vagina/tubes, "stomy", but doesn't know that procedure exists..since there is already a natural opening...


----------



## jlgwalt64 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Vaginostomy Tube*

It is a "vaginostomy" and it is a medical term. This is done in baby girls that are born with ARM/Cloaca malformation. If your OB/GYN works only with older females I'm not surprised she hasn't heard of it. The malformation is usually with the urethra, vagina and rectum being fused as one outlet, or some variation thereof. In repairing this malformation a vaginostomy is sometimes created to drain the hydrocolpos, which usually exists. So the vagina is brought to the skin's edge to drain, just like any other ostomy, as it does not have it's usual opening in this malformation. This is done is several ways, including using different tubes of sorts or plastics procedures. I believe most of these corrections are done by Pediatric GI specialists.
Unfortunately I can describe the situation, but I, myself, don't know a code for this procedure and have just resorted to using an unlisted code.


----------

